# Films récents : MyCanal ou Apple TV (Ex-iTunes Store) ?



## OnclPhil99 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous 

Je souhaiterai avoir vos avis / mode de consommation pour des films récent (0-18 mois).

Je cherche le meilleur compromis pour profiter des films récents. Les plateformes SVOD (Netflix, Amazon Prime...) ne proposent pas une offre en sens.

Tout en restant dans le légal, je vois 2 solutions, en fonction des usages :

1/ VOD a l'acte via Apple TV (Ex iTunes Store) : Films récents (3/4 mois après sortie en salle), 4K HDR, location à 5 EUR. On a accès à tous les films et donc on regarde ce qu'on veut.
-> Cette offre est intéressante pour un visionnaire ponctuel, entre 1 et 3 films / mois max (= 5 - 15 EUR / mois)

2/ MyCanal : Films récents également, mais qui ont 10 mois / 1 an. Disponible que le temps d'accès au replay Canal+ (1 mois), et en HD, et sur une sélection de film du mois, donc.
-> Cette offre revient a 12,5 EUR / mois par personne si on prend l'offre 2 écrans  (25 EUR l'offre pour 2 écrans). Avec la possibilité de voir bcp de films, mais sous conditions cités ci-dessus.

On voit donc qu'on peut avoir des prix quelque peu similaires, mais avec des caractéristiques différentes.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------

